# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  αυτοματισμός πόρτας

## jova

Καλημέρα,
θέλω να φτιάξω ένα αυτοματισμό με ανιχνευτή ημέρας-νύχτας να ανοιγοκλείνει μια κάθετη πορτούλα σε κοτέτσι που έχω σε αγρόκτημα, όχι πολύ κοντά στο σπίτι. 
Όταν πέφτει το σκοτάδι ο ανιχνευτής να οπλίζει και να δίνει εντολή σε κάποιο μοτέρ να απελευθερώνει ή να ξετυλίγει ένα  σχοινί που θα είναι τυλιγμένο σε καρούλι  και έτσι η κάθετη πορτούλα να κατεβαίνει και να κλείνει το κοτέτσι. Η πορτούλα θα είναι από αλουμίνιο ελαφριά το πολύ 2-3 κιλά και θα κινείται πάνω κάτω σε πλαϊνούς οδηγούς που θα τούς καρφώσω σε τοίχο δεξια και αριστερά της πορτούλας μέχρι το ύψος που θα μένει και ανοικτή.  
όταν ξημερώνει ο ανιχνευτής να ανιχνεύει το φως να οπλίζει και να δίνει εντολή στο μοτέρ να τυλίγει το σχοινί   και να ανοίγει την πόρτα. 
Είναι μια ιδέα που είχα δει σε ένα video στην Αμερική και έτσι γλύτωσε τις κοτούλες από τις αλεπούδες. 
Το ίδιο θέλω να κάνω και εγώ κρίμα είναι να τις φάει η αλεπού και όχι η οικογένεια. 
Μπορεί κάποιος φίλος να μου δώσει οδηγίες σε γενικές γραμμές τι θα χρειαστώ ; Έχω κάποιες μικρές γνώσεις από ηλεκτρονικά οπότε πιστεύω την κατασκευή θα την καταφέρω. 
ευχαριστώ

----------


## GR_KYROS

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=84216

----------


## jova

ευχαριστώ kyros ... αλλά δεν είναι αυτό που θέλω ! θέλω με φωτοκύτταρο να είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα ανοίγει και θα κλείνει όταν πρέπει.

----------


## FILMAN

Ένας φωτοδιακόπτης με μεταγωγική επαφή σου χρειάζεται και δυο τερματικοί διακόπτες... Τις κότες ποιος αυτοματισμός θα τις βάζει μέσα πριν κλείσει η πόρτα;

----------

vasilllis (21-10-16)

----------


## jova

> Ένας φωτοδιακόπτης με μεταγωγική επαφή σου χρειάζεται και δυο τερματικοί διακόπτες... Τις κότες ποιος αυτοματισμός θα τις βάζει μέσα πριν κλείσει η πόρτα;



 οι κότες έχουν ένα αυτοματισμό στον εγκέφαλο και μόλις πέφτει το σκοτάδι  ψαχνουν να κουρνιασουν και έτσι  μπαίνουν για ύπνο στο κοτέτσι  :Smile:   ..αυτό που λέμε "πάει για ύπνο με τις κότες"... αυτό θα γίνετε πριν κλείσει η πόρτα  ... εφόσον μπορώ να ρυθμίσω την ευαισθησία του φωτοκύτταρου όταν χάνει εντελώς το φως να ενεργοποιήτε και να οπλίζει έτσι ώστε να κατεβαίνει η πόρτα θα είναι όλες εντός του κοτετσιού . το πρωί δεν είναι πρόβλημα διότι δεν έχει σημασία αν θα βγουν μισή ώρα νωρίτερα ..αρκεί η αλεπού να έχει πάει για ύπνο .. με πιάνεις φαντάζομαι FILMAN  :Smile:  ..δώσε περισσότερο από  τα φώτα σου. Πως θα το έφτιαχνες εσύ;

----------


## FILMAN

Εγώ προσωπικά θα τις έριχνα στην κατσαρόλα, αλλά εν πάσει περιπτώσει με αυτά που σου είπα στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα, εννοείς πώς ακριβώς θα γίνει η σύνδεση; Μοτέρ έχεις βρει;

----------


## jova

Αυτός είναι ο σκοπός να τις ρίξω στην κατσαρόλα και όχι να τις ρίξει η αλεπού στη κοιλιά της. Εδω ο ποίο γρήγορος κερδίζει. 
Όχι  δεν έχω βρει μοτέρ , ούτε και έχω σκεφτεί ακόμα πως θα γίνουν  η συνδέσεις κλπ... απλά εχθές επισκέφτει η αλεπού το γείτονα και άρχισα να με ζώνουν τα φίδια... έχεις καμιά ιδέα; 





> Εγώ προσωπικά θα τις έριχνα στην κατσαρόλα, αλλά εν πάσει περιπτώσει με αυτά που σου είπα στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα, εννοείς πώς ακριβώς θα γίνει η σύνδεση; Μοτέρ έχεις βρει;

----------


## FILMAN

Βρες μοτέρ πρώτα.

----------


## jova

μπορείς να μου προτείνεις στο περίπου τι μοτέρ θα χρειαστώ; από υαλοκαθαριστήρες κάνει; 



> Βρες μοτέρ πρώτα.

----------


## FILMAN

Αν μπορείς να βρεις μοτέρ που να δουλεύει με 230V θα είναι πιο απλό.

----------


## jova

> Αν μπορείς να βρεις μοτέρ που να δουλεύει με 230V  θα είναι πιο απλό.



 Κάπου έχω  ένα παλιό μοτέρ από ανεμιστήρα ψυγείου στα  230V. αλλα και να μην το βρω το ίδιο θα βρω στα μεταχειρισμένα. Ας υποθέσουμε το έχω .

----------


## FILMAN

Το μοτέρ που λες δεν κάνει. Θέλει κάτι πιο ισχυρό.

----------


## jova

Μπορείς να προτείνεις κάτι ;

----------


## FILMAN

Από διαθέσιμα μοτέρ έχεις μόνο υαλοκαθαριστήρων; Θα σου φαινόταν δύσκολο αν έπρεπε εκτός από αυτά που σου είπα πριν να χρησιμοποιήσεις επίσης ένα μετασχηματιστή, μια γέφυρα ανόρθωσης και ένα ρελέ 2 μεταγωγικών επαφών;

----------


## jova

> Από διαθέσιμα μοτέρ έχεις μόνο υαλοκαθαριστήρων; Θα σου φαινόταν δύσκολο αν έπρεπε εκτός από αυτά που σου είπα πριν να χρησιμοποιήσεις επίσης ένα μετασχηματιστή, μια γέφυρα ανόρθωσης και ένα ρελέ 2 μεταγωγικών επαφών;



   έχω μετασχηματιστη από 230v στα 12v . γέφυρα ανόρθωσης και  ρελέ 2 μεταγωγικών επαφών θα αγοράσω.

----------


## FILMAN

Μάλιστα. Τότε ξεκίνα με το μοτέρ υαλοκαθαριστήρων.

----------


## sot1

FILMAN Εγώ προσωπικά θα τις έριχνα στην κατσαρόλα, . :Biggrin: 

jova οι κότες έχουν ένα αυτοματισμό στον εγκέφαλο και μόλις πέφτει το σκοτάδι ψαχνουν να κουρνιασουν και έτσι μπαίνουν για ύπνο στο κοτέτσι ..αυτό που λέμε "πάει για ύπνο με τις κότες"
jova Αυτός είναι ο σκοπός να τις ρίξω στην κατσαρόλα και όχι να τις ρίξει η αλεπού στη κοιλιά της. Εδω ο ποίο γρήγορος κερδίζει

απιστευτος διαλογος.... :Biggrin:

----------


## jova

> FILMAN Εγώ προσωπικά θα τις έριχνα στην κατσαρόλα, .
> 
> 
> jova Αυτός είναι ο σκοπός να τις ρίξω στην κατσαρόλα και όχι να τις ρίξει η αλεπού στη κοιλιά της. Εδω ο ποίο γρήγορος κερδίζει.



 υπομονή ...μια μια ... σήμερα είναι 30 κότες!

----------


## djsadim

egw 8a protimoysa thn entolh na thn dynei xronodiakopths giati me mia baria synefia yparxei periptosh na mhnoyn oi kotes eksw!

----------


## ΗΝ1984

> Μάλιστα. Τότε ξεκίνα με το μοτέρ υαλοκαθαριστήρων.



  Ένα   βήμα  παραπέρα. 
  Το  μοτέρ  μαζί  με  το  μηχανισμό  που  γυρνάει  τους  υαλοκαθαριστήρες.
  Ο  βραχίονας  θα  κάνει  τη  διαδρομή  των  90ο  και  θα  σηκώνει  την  πόρτα, ο τερματικός  θα σταματάει  επάνω  και  μετά  ο  βραχίονας  κάτω  κλπ, κλπ.

----------


## kostas-21

Καταλληλο μοτερ για την περιπτωση ειναι αυτο που χρησιμοποιουμε στις σουβλες.
Εγω εφτιαξα κατι τετοιο με δυο προγραμματιστες ποτισματος.Δεν χρειαζεσαι μοτερ ,ουτε καποια πηγη ρευματος.
Αυτοι οι προγραματιστες ποτισματος δουλευουν με δυο μπαταριες 1,5 βολτ 2ΑΑ.Θα ετοιμασω το σχεδιο και αυριο θα το ανεβασω.
Το LIDL πουλαει τετοιους με 14-19 ευρω.

----------

Κυριακίδης (21-10-16)

----------


## jova

> egw 8a protimoysa thn entolh na thn dynei xronodiakopths giati me mia baria synefia yparxei periptosh na mhnoyn oi kotes eksw!



 υπάρχει ρύθμιση φωτεινότητας .. μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις και η εντολή να δίνετε οταν το σκοτάδι έχει πέσει ..η εντολή απο χρονοδιακόπτη μπορεί να επιφέρει προβλήματα. πχ αλλαγή ώρας ..αλλαγή σεζόν κλπ πρέπει να προγραμματίζεις συνεχώς ..με το φωτοκύτταρο εφόσον όλα τα σχεδιάσεις και τα φτιάξεις καλά δεν θα έχεις θέμα και ...της κοτούλες σου στην κατσαρόλα σου και όχι στης κυρα Μαρως  (αλεπούς) γιαυτό ζητάω την βοήθεια σας. Άντε να σας δώσω και καμιά κότα στο τέλος . Εχω 30 !

----------


## jova

> Καταλληλο μοτερ για την περιπτωση ειναι αυτο που χρησιμοποιουμε στις σουβλες.
> Εγω εφτιαξα κατι τετοιο με δυο προγραμματιστες ποτισματος.Δεν χρειαζεσαι μοτερ ,ουτε καποια πηγη ρευματος.
> Αυτοι οι προγραματιστες ποτισματος δουλευουν με δυο μπαταριες 1,5 βολτ 2ΑΑ.Θα ετοιμασω το σχεδιο και αυριο θα το ανεβασω.
> Το LIDL πουλαει τετοιους με 14-19 ευρω.



αναμένω την σκέψη σου και το σχέδιο σου Κωστα. 
Λοιπόν ο καλύτερος κερδίζει μια 12 βιολογικά φρέσκα αυγά ελευθέρας βοσκής ...και μια ξεπουπουλιασμένη κότα έτοιμη για κατσαρόλα !!

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Καταλληλο μοτερ για την περιπτωση ειναι αυτο που χρησιμοποιουμε στις σουβλες.Εγω εφτιαξα κατι τετοιο με δυο προγραμματιστες ποτισματος.Δεν χρειαζεσαι μοτερ ,ουτε καποια πηγη ρευματος.



Φαντάζομαι κάπως έτσι θα το έκανες https://www.youtube.com/watch?annota...&v=6Bp0Bbspz0QΣτο τέλος δείχνει και το σχηματικό , αλλά το έχει κάνει με χρήση εκτός μπαταρίας . Επομένως εφόσον μπορεί να αντικατασταθούν χρονοδιακόπτες με πηγές μπαταρίας (ως χρονοδιακόπτες ) τα πράγματα απλουστεύουν . Στο βίντεο είναι τόσο απλή κατασκευή που κλείνει ανοίγει την πόρτα συγχρονισμένα και είναι άσχετο το τι διάρκεια εντολής έχει ο κάθε χρονοδιακόπτης (που σε συνηθισμένη μορφή είναι ανά 15 λεπτη λειτουργία ) .Όμως οι 2 απλοί διακόπτες σταματούν/ ξεκινούν την κατασκευή όσο χρειάζεται συγχρονισμένα , άσχετα που ο χρονοδιακόπτης μπορεί να συνεχίζει να δίνει ON στην διάρκεια του 15 λεπτου. Και απλά για την κάθε επόμενη φάση περιμένει την επόμενη εντολή του άλλου χρονοδιακόπτη κτλ .https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKc4kMKNctM

----------


## kostas-21

QUOTE]Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67136

----------


## jova

ΠΑΤΕΝΤΑ.JPG



> QUOTE]Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67136



 Κώστα καταλαβαίνω ότι (αν κάνω λάθος διόρθωσε με)  το δοχείο του νερού γεμίζει με το 1ο προγραματιστη και ανοίγει την πόρτα με το βάρος . 
Το δοχείο αδειάζει με το 2 προγραμματιστή πού είναι προσαρμοσμένο στο δοχείο στο κάτω μέρος γίνεται ελαφρύ και κλείνει εφόσον η πόρτα είναι βαρύτερη. Έξυπνο  και δεν χρειάζεσε ούτε μοτέρ σούβλας όπως αναφέρεις παραπάνω . Προϋποθέτει να έχεις παροχή νερού για το γέμισμα στην πρώτη φάση Στη δεύτερη φάση το νερό μπορείς να το ρίχνεις στην ποτίστρα τους. Οπότε λύνεται  και εν μέρη το πρόβλημα του ποτίσματος στο κοτέτσι. Αν δεν κάνεις και λάθος στους χρόνους και κλείνει και ανοίγει όποτε  θες είναι μια καλή λύση . Η τέλεια θα ήταν να έπαιρνε εντολές απο το φωτοκύτταρο οπότε δεν θα υπήρχε περίπτωση να γίνει λάθος στους χρόνους.

----------


## kostas-21

Γιαννη,ετσι ειναι οπως το λες.Μπραβο που το επιασες.Οσο για τον χρονο,εσυ ρυθμιζεις ποτε θα γεμιζει  και συνεπως θα ανοιγει και ποτε θα αδειαζει που σημαινει ποτε θα κλεινει..Εγω δεν βλεπω καποιο προβλημα.Το φωτο κυτταρο,ισως δεν θα ειναι πιο σωστο, γιατι σε περιπτωση συννεφιας,θα δουλευει εν ωρα μεσημερι.
Εχω και ενα αλλο σχεδιο,με φωτοαντισταση η φωτοτρανσιστορ και ρελε.Χρειαζεσαι ομως και μοτερ 220 η 12 βολτ  και χρονοδιακοπτες. 
Οι προγραμματιστες που αναφερω παραπανω,ανοιγουν ακριβως στην ωρα που θα τους ρυθμισεις,Εχουν αποκλειση 1-2 λεπτα στο εξαμηνο.Εχουν επισης χρονο λειτουργιας μινιμουν 1 λεπτο.Εσυ με την βανα ,ρυθμιζεις την ποσοτητα νερου που θα πεσει στο δοχειο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Έξυπνο και δεν χρειάζεσε ούτε μοτέρ σούβλας όπως αναφέρεις παραπάνω . Προϋποθέτει να έχεις παροχή νερού για το γέμισμα στην πρώτη φάση Στη δεύτερη φάση το νερό μπορείς να το ρίχνεις στην ποτίστρα τους



Και αν έχει παγωνιά ? 
Λογικά ποτέ και καμία πατέντα δεν μπορεί να εξασφαλίσει καλό αποτέλεσμα ακόμη και στα πιο σύγχρονα ηλεκτρονικά συστήματα . (ακριβώς επειδή δεν μπορείς να προσδιορίσεις αν όλες οι κότες βρίσκονται στο κοτέτσι προτού το κλείσιμο της θύρας )
Τελικά αξίζουν μέγιστα συγχαρητήρια στον εφευρέτη του εξωτερικού συρματοπλέγματος !!

----------


## hackertom

> Καταλληλο μοτερ για την περιπτωση ειναι αυτο που χρησιμοποιουμε στις σουβλες.
> Εγω εφτιαξα κατι τετοιο με δυο προγραμματιστες ποτισματος.Δεν χρειαζεσαι μοτερ ,ουτε καποια πηγη ρευματος.
> Αυτοι οι προγραματιστες ποτισματος δουλευουν με δυο μπαταριες 1,5 βολτ 2ΑΑ.Θα ετοιμασω το σχεδιο και αυριο θα το ανεβασω.
> Το LIDL πουλαει τετοιους με 14-19 ευρω.



Μπορείς να στείλεις φωτογραφίες φίλε;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Πατέντα ενεργειακής κλάσης Α++++++ Χ άπειρο (εδώ τα ηλεκτρονικά σηκώνουν τα χέρια )
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRm2U72pu90
 :Tongue2:

----------


## kostas-21

Τωρα ευρισκομαι 500 χιλ μακρια απο την τοποθεσια.
για την περιπτωση ,εαν ολες οι κοττες εχουν μπει στο κοτετσι η οχι,αυτο δεν μπορει κανεις να το διασφαλισει.
Πρεπει οι κοττες απο μικρες να μαθουν να κουρνιαζουν σε μι ορισμενη τοποθεσια.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> αναμένω την σκέψη σου και το σχέδιο σου Κωστα. 
> Λοιπόν ο καλύτερος κερδίζει μια 12 βιολογικά φρέσκα αυγά ελευθέρας βοσκής ...και μια ξεπουπουλιασμένη κότα έτοιμη για κατσαρόλα !!



Νομίζω τα δικαιούμαι επάξια λόγω και μηνύματος #30 . :Dancing:

----------


## hackertom

Γιατί δεν το κάνεις και με εντολή sms ;

----------


## jova

> Νομίζω τα δικαιούμαι επάξια λόγω και μηνύματος #30 .



 που να υπολογίσεις το βάρος απο 30 κότες; ...! καλή η πατέντα αλλά αν έχεις αυστηρά μικρο αριθμό . οπότε πρότεινε κάτι άλλο !  :Smile:

----------


## jova

και να έχω καθημερινά το ανχος της εντολής του sms; .. η καλύτερη λύση είναι το φωτοκύτταρο ! Ασε που πρέπει να ξυπνάω τα χαράματα να στέλνω sms για το ανοιγμα !!  :Smile: 



> Γιατί δεν το κάνεις και με εντολή sms ;

----------


## hackertom

> και να έχω καθημερινά το ανχος της εντολής; .. η καλύτερη λύση είναι το φωτοκύτταρο !



Και της εντολής ...

----------


## jova

> Και αν έχει παγωνιά ? 
> Λογικά ποτέ και καμία πατέντα δεν μπορεί να εξασφαλίσει καλό αποτέλεσμα ακόμη και στα πιο σύγχρονα ηλεκτρονικά συστήματα . (ακριβώς επειδή δεν μπορείς να προσδιορίσεις αν όλες οι κότες βρίσκονται στο κοτέτσι προτού το κλείσιμο της θύρας )
> Τελικά αξίζουν μέγιστα συγχαρητήρια στον εφευρέτη του εξωτερικού συρματοπλέγματος !!



 το εξωτερικό συρματόπλεγμα δεν σε προφυλάσσει απο την κυρα αλεπού... βέβαια υπάρχει η λύση μιας ηλεκτρικής περίφραξης αλλά και εκεί δεν είναι σίγουρος σε περίπτωση ραγδαίας βροχής η χιονιού πως θα συμπεριφερθει .  Η μόνη λύση είναι να κλείνει η πόρτα με το που πέφτει το σκοτάδι. και να ανοίγει με το φως ! αυτό για να αποφεύγεις συνεχείς προγραμματισμους το κάνεις με φωτοκύτταρο.

----------


## jova

> Γιαννη,ετσι ειναι οπως το λες.Μπραβο που το επιασες.Οσο για τον χρονο,εσυ ρυθμιζεις ποτε θα γεμιζει  και συνεπως θα ανοιγει και ποτε θα αδειαζει που σημαινει ποτε θα κλεινει..Εγω δεν βλεπω καποιο προβλημα.Το φωτο κυτταρο,ισως δεν θα ειναι πιο σωστο, γιατι σε περιπτωση συννεφιας,θα δουλευει εν ωρα μεσημερι.
> Εχω και ενα αλλο σχεδιο,με φωτοαντισταση η φωτοτρανσιστορ και ρελε.Χρειαζεσαι ομως και μοτερ 220 η 12 βολτ  και χρονοδιακοπτες. 
> Οι προγραμματιστες που αναφερω παραπανω,ανοιγουν ακριβως στην ωρα που θα τους ρυθμισεις,Εχουν αποκλειση 1-2 λεπτα στο εξαμηνο.Εχουν επισης χρονο λειτουργιας μινιμουν 1 λεπτο.Εσυ με την βανα ,ρυθμιζεις την ποσοτητα νερου που θα πεσει στο δοχειο.



 επίσης αλλη μια ιδέα με ενα προγραμματιστή εδώ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jaqEvHIe0o0

----------


## vasilllis

Μπορεί να βάλει κουδούνι απέξω να το χτυπάνε οι κότες που ξεμειναν;

----------


## lepouras

πάρε ένα τέτοι.
http://www.kafkas.gr/proionta/viomic...4&skuId=181479
χρησιμοποίησε τον αστρονομικό χρονοδιακόπτη που έχει για να ρυθμίσεις πχ 20 λεπτά μετά την δύση και στην ανατολή να ανοίγει κλίνει την πόρτα χρησιμοποιώντας δύο εξόδους(μια κλείσιμο μια άνοιγμα).
 άλλη μια έξοδο βάλε την πριν κλήση ο πόρτα (πχ 10 λεπτά)  να χτυπάει ένα καμπανάκι ή κάποιον ήχο που θα μάθουν ότι πρέπει να μαζευτούν αν ξέμεινε καμία έξω (μπορεί να ενεργοποιεί και να ρίχνει και λίγο φαΐ για να το μάθουν τον πρώτο καιρό) και είσαι έτοιμος. 
σου περισσεύει και μια έξοδο για να κάνεις και τίποτε άλλο που θα σκεφτείς.
 αν κάνει και το κόλπο με το μπιτόνι με το νερό όπως έβαλε στο βίντεο ο Γιάννης (jova ) τότε θα σου περισσέψουν δύο έξοδοι για να κάνει και τίποτε άλλο (να ποτίζεις και να ταΐζεις κλπ κλπ).
 αν έχεις και ίντερνετ στο χωριό σύνδεσε του και ένα LAN επάνω και βάλε και δύο τερματικά στην πόρτα να βλέπει αν έκλεισε ή όχι η πόρτα, αν ξέμειναν από νερό κλπ κλπ από το κινητό σου. 
μόλις τα δει όλα αυτά η αλεπού θα τρομάξει γιατί θα νομίζει ότι πήγε στην Εκάλη των κοτετσιών και θα πιστέψει ότι υπάρχει και μπάτσος σε κάνα σπιτάκι τριγύρω. οπότε θα λακίσει.  :Lol:

----------


## hackertom

> πάρε ένα τέτοι.
> http://www.kafkas.gr/proionta/viomic...4&skuId=181479
> χρησιμοποίησε τον αστρονομικό χρονοδιακόπτη που έχει για να ρυθμίσεις πχ 20 λεπτά μετά την δύση και στην ανατολή να ανοίγει κλίνει την πόρτα χρησιμοποιώντας δύο εξόδους(μια κλείσιμο μια άνοιγμα).
>  άλλη μια έξοδο βάλε την πριν κλήση ο πόρτα (πχ 10 λεπτά)  να χτυπάει ένα καμπανάκι ή κάποιον ήχο που θα μάθουν ότι πρέπει να μαζευτούν αν ξέμεινε καμία έξω (μπορεί να ενεργοποιεί και να ρίχνει και λίγο φαΐ για να το μάθουν τον πρώτο καιρό) και είσαι έτοιμος. 
> σου περισσεύει και μια έξοδο για να κάνεις και τίποτε άλλο που θα σκεφτείς.
>  αν κάνει και το κόλπο με το μπιτόνι με το νερό όπως έβαλε στο βίντεο ο Γιάννης (jova ) τότε θα σου περισσέψουν δύο έξοδοι για να κάνει και τίποτε άλλο (να ποτίζεις και να ταΐζεις κλπ κλπ).
>  αν έχεις και ίντερνετ στο χωριό σύνδεσε του και ένα LAN επάνω και βάλε και δύο τερματικά στην πόρτα να βλέπει αν έκλεισε ή όχι η πόρτα, αν ξέμειναν από νερό κλπ κλπ από το κινητό σου. 
> μόλις τα δει όλα αυτά η αλεπού θα τρομάξει γιατί θα νομίζει ότι πήγε στην Εκάλη των κοτετσιών και θα πιστέψει ότι υπάρχει και μπάτσος σε κάνα σπιτάκι τριγύρω. οπότε θα λακίσει.



Πολύ καλός ο δελεασμός με το φαγητό και τον ήχο ...
Το θέμα είναι οτι οι κότες ανταποκρίνονται σε ήχους;
Το φαγητό με τι μηχανισμό θα πέφτει;
Εντός του κοτετσιού τους θα γίνεται αυτό η στην είσοδο;
Θέλει μίκροελεγκτή για όλα αυτά λογικά ...

----------


## hackertom

Έχει να προτείνει κάνεις κανένα καλό φωτοκύτταρο για arduino σχετικά καλό;

----------


## lepouras

εγώ από όσο θυμάμαι μικρός στο χωριό που πήγαινα διακοπές όταν η θεία μου της φώναζε για τάισμα τρέχοντας πηγαίνανε. φυσικά την ώρα του φαγητού τις φώναζε με τον ίδιο τρόπο πάντα  οπότε το είχαν συνδυάσει. για τα υπόλοιπα στα κάνει όλα το PLC. δεν χρειάζεσαι φωτοκύτταρο έχει αστρονομικό ρολόι και υπολογίζει μόνο του την ανατολή και δύση ηλίου. αν θέλεις να πας σε αρδουινο κλπ πόσα θα σου φτάσει για να τα έχεις όλα αυτά. για το τάισμα υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί τρόποι.

----------


## IRF

Όπως είπε και ο ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ στο ανάλογο θέμα το μοτέρ μπορεί να είναι μικρότερης ισχύος αν υπάρχει* αντίβαρο*.

----------


## hackertom

> εγώ από όσο θυμάμαι μικρός στο χωριό που πήγαινα διακοπές όταν η θεία μου της φώναζε για τάισμα τρέχοντας πηγαίνανε. φυσικά την ώρα του φαγητού τις φώναζε με τον ίδιο τρόπο πάντα  οπότε το είχαν συνδυάσει. για τα υπόλοιπα στα κάνει όλα το PLC. δεν χρειάζεσαι φωτοκύτταρο έχει αστρονομικό ρολόι και υπολογίζει μόνο του την ανατολή και δύση ηλίου. αν θέλεις να πας σε αρδουινο κλπ πόσα θα σου φτάσει για να τα έχεις όλα αυτά. για το τάισμα υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί τρόποι.



Επειδή δεν εχω δουλέψει το plc που λες... Βλέπω στο βίντεο οτι συνδέεται με led panel αυτό είναι extra; Η επικοινωνία με το κινητό πως γίνεται θέλει internet; Θέλει 12 η 24v σωστα;

----------


## lepouras

αν θέλεις και οθόνη το αγοράζεις με ενσωματωμένη.
http://www.kafkas.gr/proionta/viomic...4&skuId=125366
http://www.kafkas.gr/proionta/viomic...4&skuId=126366
http://www.8com.gr/siemens-logo-8-co...052-1md00-0ba8
έχει είσοδο LAN και συνδέετε στο ιντερνετ.
από την LAN το προγραμματίζεις κιόλας με το πρόγραμμα logo soft comfort 8 πολύ εύκολα. έχει 8 εισόδους αναλογικές και ψηφιακές εύκολα προγραμματιζόμενες και 4 εξόδους ρελε. δεν χρειάζεται να ξέρεις καμιά γλώσσα για να το προγραμματίσεις. με το function block είναι εύκολο. το πρόγραμμα μπορείς να το "αγοράσεις" παντού στο ιντερνετ.... :Rolleyes: 
οδηγίες υπάρχουν πολλές στο ιντερνετ για αυτό. αλλά και στην ίδια την siemens

απλά δεν σου πρότεινα με οθόνη γιατί είναι φθηνότερο και δεν νομίζω ότι σου χρειάζεται μιας και θα λείπεις συνέχεια.

----------


## hackertom

Σωστά αλλά μήπως χάνει την δυνατότητα πληροφορίας και εντολών με sms γιατί εμένα θα με ενδιέφερε μια τέτοια επιλογή... Υπάρχει τέτοια δυνατότητα; Μιας και στο κοτέτσι δεν νομίζω να έχει wifi...

----------


## lepouras

μπα. δεν νομίζω.

----------


## vasilllis

Υπαρχει τετοια δυνατοτητα,αλλα η τιμη εκτινασεται στα υψη.

----------


## daman

https://youtu.be/gCaFlvjGnRk
Δείτε εδώ τι εφτιαξα για το κοτέτσι μου 

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo TB2-X30F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## daman

Τα υλικά είναι όλα αγορασμενα  από Κινα και είναι: προγραμματιστής 12 βολτ 10€, μπαταρία 12βολτ/12Αh ~20€, ένα ρελέ διπολικό 3€, φωτοβολταϊκό 12 βολτ /10W 25€ και ένα μοτέρ actuator 12V 45€.
Συνολικό κόστος περίπου 110€, αλλά μπορεί να πέσει το κόστος αν υπαρχει ΔΕΗ κατά 25€(-το φωτοβολταϊκό και χρησιμοποιείται ένα παλιό τροφοδοτικό 12 βολτ 0€).
Το actuator είναι ή καλύτερη λύση για ευκολία και χωρίς προβλήματα λειτουργία(ενσωματωμένοι τερματικοι διακοπτες,πολυ δυνατο, αδιάβροχο κτλ)

Στάλθηκε από το Lenovo TB2-X30F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jova

> πάρε ένα τέτοι.
> http://www.kafkas.gr/proionta/viomic...4&skuId=181479
> χρησιμοποίησε τον αστρονομικό χρονοδιακόπτη που έχει για να ρυθμίσεις πχ 20 λεπτά μετά την δύση και στην ανατολή να ανοίγει κλίνει την πόρτα χρησιμοποιώντας δύο εξόδους(μια κλείσιμο μια άνοιγμα).
>  άλλη μια έξοδο βάλε την πριν κλήση ο πόρτα (πχ 10 λεπτά)  να χτυπάει ένα καμπανάκι ή κάποιον ήχο που θα μάθουν ότι πρέπει να μαζευτούν αν ξέμεινε καμία έξω (μπορεί να ενεργοποιεί και να ρίχνει και λίγο φαΐ για να το μάθουν τον πρώτο καιρό) και είσαι έτοιμος. 
> σου περισσεύει και μια έξοδο για να κάνεις και τίποτε άλλο που θα σκεφτείς.
>  αν κάνει και το κόλπο με το μπιτόνι με το νερό όπως έβαλε στο βίντεο ο Γιάννης (jova ) τότε θα σου περισσέψουν δύο έξοδοι για να κάνει και τίποτε άλλο (να ποτίζεις και να ταΐζεις κλπ κλπ).
>  αν έχεις και ίντερνετ στο χωριό σύνδεσε του και ένα LAN επάνω και βάλε και δύο τερματικά στην πόρτα να βλέπει αν έκλεισε ή όχι η πόρτα, αν ξέμειναν από νερό κλπ κλπ από το κινητό σου. 
> μόλις τα δει όλα αυτά η αλεπού θα τρομάξει γιατί θα νομίζει ότι πήγε στην Εκάλη των κοτετσιών και θα πιστέψει ότι υπάρχει και μπάτσος σε κάνα σπιτάκι τριγύρω. οπότε θα λακίσει.



 Πολύ καλό!! Είναι εύκολο στον προγραμματισμό από μια μετριότης στα ηλεκτρονικά όπως είμαι εγώ;  Πια η διαφορά αυτού με το άλλο με την οθόνη (εκτός τις τιμής);

----------


## lepouras

απλά ένας με γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικών θα κατανοήσει ποιο εύκολα μερικά μπλοκ που έχει στον προγραμματισμό(από έναν απλό ηλεκτρολόγο) όπως πύλες (and or xor  κλπ κλπ) και η διαφορά με την οθόνη είναι ότι έχεις ενδείξεις του τη ενεργοποιείτε κλπ κλπ ώρα κλπ και μηνύματα που μπορείς να βάλεις να εμφανίζονται από το πρόγραμμα(και γράφεις εσύ τη θέλεις να λένε όπως είδος προβλήματος, οδηγίες για το επόμενο βήμα κλπ κλπ)) που μπορεί να είναι σφάλματα κλπ κλπ. αλλά  μπορείς να κάνει και κάποιες αλλαγές στο πρόγραμμα (αν έχει βίτσιο το στήνεις και ολόκληρο από εκεί απλά ταλαιπωρία) χωρίς την χρήση του υπολογιστή-λαπτοπ.
αριστερά και δεξιά του μπορούν να κουμπώσουν μέχρι 9 PLC σαν επέκταση(έχει πλαϊνές υποδοχές για να κουμπώνουν)..

----------


## jova

σχεδιο αυτοματισ&#956.JPGΑυτό είναι το σχέδιο του kostas-21 το επανασχεδίασα σε περίπτωση που και κάποιος άλλος θέλει να το κατασκευάσει. Απλός χωρίς ιδιαίτερο κόστος. χωρίς απαίτηση για ρεύμα κλπ.  Τίθεται ένα θέμα το οποίο δεν ξέρω αν ξεπερνιέται. Οι προγραμματιστές για να δουλέψουν από ότι διαβάζω χρειάζονται το λιγότερο 1bar πίεση. Οκ ο πρώτος αν υποθέσουμε ότι έρχεται από το δίκτυο του νερού την έχει την πίεση. Ο δεύτερος που θα είναι για να αδειάζει το 10 λιτρο δοχείο για να γίνεται ελαφρύ και να κλείνει η πόρτα δεν έχει πίεση . θα ανοίγει η βάνα του προγραμματιστή; Εχει κανείς άποψη; υπάρχουν προγραμματιστές που να μην θέλουν πίεση για να δουλέψουν; ιδού οι απορίες !! (η αλεπού εν το μεταξύ τρίβει τα χέρια της και τρέχουν τα σάλια της όσο δεν βρίσκω λύση).

----------


## vasilllis

> σχεδιο αυτοματισ&#956.JPGΑυτό είναι το σχέδιο του kostas-21 το επανασχεδίασα σε περίπτωση που και κάποιος άλλος θέλει να το κατασκευάσει. Απλός χωρίς ιδιαίτερο κόστος. χωρίς απαίτηση για ρεύμα κλπ.  Τίθεται ένα θέμα το οποίο δεν ξέρω αν ξεπερνιέται. Οι προγραμματιστές για να δουλέψουν από ότι διαβάζω χρειάζονται το λιγότερο 1bar πίεση. Οκ ο πρώτος αν υποθέσουμε ότι έρχεται από το δίκτυο του νερού την έχει την πίεση. Ο δεύτερος που θα είναι για να αδειάζει το 10 λιτρο δοχείο για να γίνεται ελαφρύ και να κλείνει η πόρτα δεν έχει πίεση . θα ανοίγει η βάνα του προγραμματιστή; Εχει κανείς άποψη; υπάρχουν προγραμματιστές που να μην θέλουν πίεση για να δουλέψουν; ιδού οι απορίες !! (η αλεπού εν το μεταξύ τρίβει τα χέρια της και τρέχουν τα σάλια της όσο δεν βρίσκω λύση).



εξυπνο συστημα.ποιοι ειναι οι προγραματιστες?μια Η/Β θα ανοιγει να αδειαζει το νερο και μια για να τι γεμιζει.

----------


## jova

> εξυπνο συστημα.ποιοι ειναι οι προγραματιστες?μια Η/Β θα ανοιγει να αδειαζει το νερο και μια για να τι γεμιζει.



 Χρειαζόμαστε χρόνους ακριβείας που περιοδικά θα αλλάζουν. Με τους αυτόματους προγραμματιστές ποτίσματος ειναι απλά τα πράγματα! με την ηλεκτροβάνα μπορείς να τους πετύχεις; Θα χρειαστείς πίνακα ελεγχου και ρεύμα ! Αν μπορεί να γίνει με Η/Β θα ήθελα γνώμες χωρίς να μπλέξω με πολλά πολλά !!

----------


## vasilllis

Α τωρα το καταλαβα.υπαρχουν ΗΒ 12v και θα χρειαστεις τροφοδοσια .για τα συστηματα αυτοματου ποτισματος που λες δεν εχω υποψη.

----------


## lepouras

ε τότε κάνε αυτό που δεν χρειάζεται δεύτερη βάνα και το νερό το ρίχνεις μέσα στην ποτίστρα και δεν πάει χαμένο.

----------


## jova

Nαι ! το έχω δεί ! είναι και αυτό έξυπνο! Το αδύναμο σημείο του είναι αν γίνει κάποιο λάθος με την ποσότητα του νερού θα ανοίξει και θα κλείσει ! Εδώ χρειάζεσαι μια ογκομετρική μέτρηση έτσι ώστε να μπαίνει την πρώτη φορά η κατάλληλη ποσότητα νερού. Ένα μπεκ σταθερής ροής πχ 25 λίτρων την ώρα ! σε 7 λεπτά σου έχει δώσει 3 λίτρα περίπου ..αρκετή ποσότητα για την πρώτη φάση του ανοίγματος .... στην δεύτερη φάση με 5 λεπτά σταθερής  ροής νερού το μπεκ  25  λίτρων την ώρα δίνει περίπου 2 λίτρα οπότε λογικά πρέπει να δουλέψει!!   Βέβαια διαφέρει κατασκευή απο κατασκευή στα βάρη και στην ποσότητα νερού που χρειάζεται... βρίσκεις πόση ποσότητα δουλεύει κάνεις τις πράξεις και αφήνεις την ροή για τον αντίστοιχο χρόνο. πολύ έξυπνη πατέντα !  



> ε τότε κάνε αυτό που δεν χρειάζεται δεύτερη βάνα και το νερό το ρίχνεις μέσα στην ποτίστρα και δεν πάει χαμένο.

----------


## kostas-21

Γιαννη,εαν γεμισεις ενα δοχειο με δεκα λιτρα νερο, συνδεσεις απο κατω εναν σωληνα 20-25 εκατοστα,3/4 ιντσας,και κατοπιν τον προγραμματιστει θα εχεις σιγουρα πιεση 1 ιντσας και παραπανω.Δεν θα εχεις προβλημα.Οσο για τον χρονο ανοιγμα -κλεισιμο της πορτας,ρυθμιζεις το ανοιγμα το πρωι ωρα 7 για την ανοιξη και καλοκαιρι και ωρα10 το βραδυ για κλεισιμο.Τον χειμωνα,ανοιγμα 8-8,30 και το βραδυ κλεισιμο 6-6,30.Η αλεπου παει μετα τις δεκα το βραδυ.Συνηθως παει πρωι =πρωι οταν κατεβαιουν οι κοττες απο τα κοττετσια.Δεν παει στις 8.

----------


## FILMAN

Η πίεση που θα έχει στον προγραμματιστή θα εξαρτάται αποκλειστικά από τη διαφορά ύψους μεταξύ του προγραμματιστή και της στάθμης του νερού στο δοχείο, και όχι από την ποσότητα του νερού που θα έχει το δοχείο ούτε από το πάχος του σωλήνα σύνδεσης. Η ίντσα είναι μονάδα μέτρησης μήκους και όχι πίεσης.

----------


## kostas-21

Η ιντσα ειναι  μοναδα μετρησης διαμετρου σωληνα. Η πιεση εξαρταται και απο το βαρος του νερου που ασκει πιεση στον σωληνα.

----------


## vasilllis

Και πόσο πιεση εχει η 1"?

----------


## MacGyver

:Smile:  Είναι παράξενο, όμως δύο σωλήνες διαμέτρου 1" και ένας 10" , γεμάτοι με το ίδιο υγρό μέχρι το ίδιο ύψος, έχουν την ίδια πίεση στο κάτω σημείο!
Η ίντσα είναι απλά μονάδα μήκους. Αντί να λέμε 2.54εκ, λέμε 1". Τίποτα περισσότερο.

----------


## kostas-21

Εγω που εχω ασχοληθει με υδραυλικα,οταν πηγα να αγορασω σωληνα νερου με ρωτησαν.Ποσες ιντσες σωληνα θελεις? Και ποσα εκατοστα μηκος να ειναι ο σωληνας? Αυτα.Ο  καθενας μπορει να εχει την αποψη του.

----------


## lepouras

φυσικά και σε ρώτησαν. και για λάστιχα στο αμάξι σου να πας να αγοράσεις θα σε ρωτήσουν τη διαστάσεις θέλεις. αυτό τη σημαίνει ότι θα γίνει ποιο γρήγορο το αμάξι αν βάλεις χαμηλά και πλατιά?

----------

FILMAN (25-10-16)

----------


## FILMAN

> Η ιντσα ειναι και μοναδα μετρησης διαμετρου σωληνα.



Και η διάμετρος τί είναι; 




> Η ίντσα είναι μονάδα μέτρησης μήκους και όχι πίεσης.



Δεν είναι μήκος (πόσο απέχουν μεταξύ τους τα τοιχώματα του σωλήνα αντιδιαμετρικώς;




> ...θα εχεις σιγουρα *πιεση 1 ιντσας* και παραπανω.



Πίεση είναι η διάμετρος;




> _Η πιεση εξαρταται και απο το βαρος του νερου που ασκει πιεση στον σωληνα._



Ναι! Μόνο που το βάρος του νερού *που ασκεί πίεση στον σωλήνα* είναι μια νοερή κυλινδρική στήλη ύδατος (ακόμα και εντός του δοχείου) με διάμετρο ίση με αυτή του σωλήνα, και ύψος ίσο με τη διαφορά ύψους της κάτω άκρης του σωλήνα (εκεί που μετράμε την πίεση) και της στάθμης του νερού στο δοχείο! Καμία σχέση με την ποσότητα του νερού στο δοχείο ή με το βάρος του συνόλου του νερού που υπάρχει στο δοχείο!
Για να το πούμε με ένα παράδειγμα: Αν στην ταράτσα μου έχω μια δεξαμενή γεμάτη με 10 κυβικά μέτρα νερό (που ζυγίζει περίπου 10 τόνους) από τον πάτο της οποίας ξεκινάει ένας σωλήνας ο οποίος κατεβαίνει μέχρι το έδαφος, το νερό στην άκρη του σωλήνα, στο ύψος του εδάφους, θα έχει μια α πίεση. Ένα αλφαδολάστιχο που έχει τη μια του άκρη στην ταράτσα και την άλλη στο έδαφος, και που η στάθμη του νερού που έχει μέσα του είναι στο ίδιο ύψος με τη στάθμη του νερού που έχει μέσα της η παραπάνω δεξαμενή, θα έχει στο κάτω άκρο του *την ίδια α πίεση,* και ας μην ζυγίζει ούτε 2 κιλά όλο το νερό που θα έχει μέσα του, και αυτό άσχετα με τη διάμετρο που θα έχει το αλφαδολάστιχο ή ο σωλήνας που είναι ενωμένος στη δεξαμενή.

----------


## MacGyver

Το τουμπόραμα όμως σου λένε πόσα χιλιοστά είναι, όχι πόσες ίντσες.
Αυτό είναι κατάλοιπο των παλαιότερων χρόνων απο τους Άγγλους η τους Αμερικάνους, που για κάποιο περίεργο λόγο χρησιμοποιούσαμε μόνο στους σωλήνες την ίντσα, άντε και στις ζάντες.
Έφτιαχναν σωλήνα 1", δηλαδή 2,54 εκ. Έτσι τυποποιήθηκε και έμεινε.
Όπως και παλαιότερα είχαμε τον πήχη, την οκά, τα δράμια κλπ
Τώρα όμως κάνουν όλους τους πλαστικούς σωλήνες 16mm, 18mm  20mm κλπ., όχι 25,4 που είναι η ίντσα!

----------


## FILMAN

> Εγω που εχω ασχοληθει με υδραυλικα,οταν πηγα να αγορασω σωληνα νερου με ρωτησαν.Ποσες ιντσες σωληνα θελεις? Και ποσα εκατοστα μηκος να ειναι ο σωληνας? Αυτα.Ο  καθενας μπορει να εχει την αποψη του.



Και γιατί σε ρώτησαν, για να καταλάβουν κάτι για την πίεση; Προφανώς και η διάμετρος έχει σημασία, διότι αυτός ο σωλήνας κάπου θα μπει και αν είναι πιο χοντρός ή πιο λεπτός προφανώς δεν θα ταιριάζει. Απλό δεν είναι; Όσο για την άποψη φυσικά και ο καθένας μπορεί να έχει τη δική του, και τυχερός είναι όποιος έχει αυτήν που συμφωνεί με τους φυσικούς νόμους.

----------


## jova

είναι προφανές ότι o Κώστας  ήθελε να γράψει αντί 1 ίντσας , 1 bar . Παρόλα αυτά για να έχουμε 1 bar πίεση χρειαζόμαστε σίγουρα πάνω από 2-3 μέτρα ύψος νερού από την επιφάνεια της στάθμης έως το σημείο που ασκήτε η πίεση δηλαδή ο προγραμματιστής. Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι γιατί στα χαρακτηριστικά των προγραμματιστών να χρειάζεται το λιγότερο 1 bar πίεση. Ανοίγει και κλείνει ηλεκτρικά μια ηλεκτροβάνα , τι σχέση να έχει η πίεση;    



> Η πίεση που θα έχει στον προγραμματιστή θα εξαρτάται αποκλειστικά από τη διαφορά ύψους μεταξύ του προγραμματιστή και της στάθμης του νερού στο δοχείο, και όχι από την ποσότητα του νερού που θα έχει το δοχείο ούτε από το πάχος του σωλήνα σύνδεσης. Η ίντσα είναι μονάδα μέτρησης μήκους και όχι πίεσης.

----------


## jova

> ............... θα εχεις σιγουρα πιεση 1 ιντσας και παραπανω.......



 εννοείς 1 bar ;

----------


## aktis

Είμαστε εκτός θέματος αλλά η πίεση που αναφέρουν οι προγραμματιστές ποτίσματος αναφέρεται  στην πίεση του δικτύου που θα τροφοδοτησει τον προγραμματιστη , την πίεση του νερού που καλείται αυτος να ανοιγοκλείσει  δηλαδή , και απο μια ματια που έριξα στην gardena , αναφέρεται από τον κατασκευαστή πίεση λειτουργίας 0,5-12 bar 

Το πάνω όριο φαντάζομαι είναι θέμα αντοχής της βαλβίδας του προγραμματιστη , αμα εχει πολλη πίεση το δίκτυο , θα σπάσει η βαλβίδα ή δεν θα μπορει να κλείσει την παροχή 
Τωρα για το κάτω όριο , ίσως πρέπει να ξεπεράσει κάποιο όριο για κάποιο κατασκευαστικό λόγο , το νερό απλώς φαντάζομαι θα πρέπει να έχει μεγαλύτερη πιεση απο την πλευρα του δικτύου ύδρευσης ως προς την πλευρα του δικτύου κατανάλωσης , αλλιώς το νερο θα πηγαίνει από τον κήπο στην ΕΥΔΑΠ  !

----------


## klik

Η ελάχιστη πίεση είναι το όριο για να ανοίξει η βαλβίδα. Με μικρότερη πίεση το διάφραγμα της, όταν το ελευθερώσει ο ηλεκτρομαγνήτης, θα παραμείνει κλειστό και δεν θα κυκλοφορήσει νερό από το δίκτυο στο πότισμα.
Υπάρχουν ηλεκτροβάνες που ξεκινούν από 0 bar, αυτές έχουν ισχυρό ηλεκτρομαγνήτη που σηκώνει μόνος του το διάφραγμα, χωρίς να χρειάζεται υποβοήθηση από το δίκτυο ύδρευσης.

Η κατασκευή αυτή έχει να κάνει με την τύχη, διότι άλλη ποσότητα νερού θα πάρεις με 2bar και άλλη με 0,3bar. Αυτές οι κατασκευές είναι πατέντες που αλλού και άλλοτε θα παίζουν και αλλού όχι. Μια κατασκευή απαιτεί σταθερότητα, να έχει δηλαδή πάντα ίδια συμπεριφορά.
Είναι ενδιαφέρουσα σαν κατασκευή για να λέει κάποιος, έλα ρε φίλε να δεις τι έκανα, αλλά ένας μηχανικός δεν θα αρκούταν στο ότι έτυχε.

Το νερό που μένει στο δοχείο θα καλέσει και σφήκες που μπορεί να περιπλέξουν ακόμα περισσότερο την κατάσταση.

Οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες που είχαν κάνει τα αγάλματα να κινούνται με άμμο, το είχαν σκεφτεί σωστότερα το θέμα της επαναληψιμότητας..

----------

aktis (26-10-16)

----------


## kostas-21

Ναι,αυτο ειναι.Εκανα λαθος  στη διατυπωση,.

----------


## kostas-21

Γιαννη,εκανα λαθος στη διατυπωση.Αυτο εννοω ,1 ατμοσφαιρα.

----------


## kostas-21

ναι Γιαννη,αυτο εννοω,εκανα λαθος στη διατυπωση.

----------


## jova

> Η κατασκευή αυτή έχει να κάνει με την τύχη, διότι άλλη ποσότητα νερού θα πάρεις με 2bar και άλλη με 0,3bar. Αυτές οι κατασκευές είναι πατέντες που αλλού και άλλοτε θα παίζουν και αλλού όχι. Μια κατασκευή απαιτεί σταθερότητα, να έχει δηλαδή πάντα ίδια συμπεριφορά.



την ποσότητα του νερού που μπαίνει την λύνεις  με μπεκ σταθερής ροής ακριβώς μετά  απο το πρώτο προγραμματιστή  και  υπολογίζεις σχεδόν με ακρίβεια πόσο θα πέσει μέσα σε πόσο χρόνο .. όλα είναι οκ !!  ..σε αυτή την φάση εκεί που δεν θα δουλέψει μάλλον είναι στον δεύτερο  προγραμματιστή που δεν θα έχει πίεση για να ανοίξει η βάνα σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές που διαβάζουμε.

----------


## aktis

Η λύση με τον ενα προγραμματιστη που γεμιζει στην αρχη μεχρι την μεση και μετα ξαναγεμιζει μεχρι να ξεχυλίσει και να αρχίσει να φευγει το νερο , εμένα μου φαίνεται αρκετα αξιόπιστη . Δεν ειναι και τοσο δυσκολο να ρυθμισεις τον προγραμματιστη για 2 στάθμες , εχει αρκετες ανοχές το σύστημα .

 Τωρα αν ξερει κανεις οτι το απόγευμα πχ ποτίζουν ολοι οι αγρότες της περιοχής και εχει χαμηλή πίεση , μπορει να ρυθμισει τον χρονοδιακόπτη αντίστοιχα  παραπάνω το βράδυ , όπως θα εκανε κανεις υπομονετικά tune εναν PID controller !!!  , με 10 ευρω  δεν μπορουμε να εχουμε και ανάδραση και 100% αξιοπιστια  !

   Η επαγγελματική λύση βέβαια ειναι καποιες κατασκευες που ειδα με μικροελεγκτη , αλκαλικές μπαταρίες  και αποδοτικο μοτεράκι αλλά αυτες καναν 100 λίρες ...  οπότε ένας μηχανικός πάλι πιθανόν να μην επέλεγε μια τετοια λύση για 20 κοτες χ 5 ευρω τη μια !

----------


## FILMAN

Οι προγραμματιστές ποτίσματος για τους οποίους μιλάτε τροφοδοτούνται από μπαταρίες ή όχι;

----------


## kostas-21

Υπαρχουν προγραμματιστες που τροφοδοτουνται με δυο μπαταριες 1,5 βλτ,2ΑΑ και αλλες με 9 βολτ.

----------


## FILMAN

Άρα δεν μπορεί να έχουν μέσα βαλβίδα (που να θέλει πίεση νερού για να ανοίξει) με πηνίο, γιατί θα έπρεπε να τροφοδοτείται συνέχεια όσο πρέπει να παραμένει ανοιχτή, και κάθε 2...3 μέρες θα ήθελαν αλλαγή οι μπαταρίες. Το πιο πιθανό είναι να έχουν βάνα η οποία θέλει τροφοδότηση μόνο κατά το άνοιγμα ή το κλείσιμο, και δεν νομίζω να θέλει κάποια πίεση για να δουλέψει.

----------


## klik

Δεν έχουν ελατήριο ώστε να θέλουν συνεχώς ρεύμα, έχουν δυο πηνία (ή καστάνια), το ένα απασφαλίζει το διάφραγμα (και μένει εκεί) και το δεύτερο ασφαλίζει (και μένει εκεί). Δοκίμασα να χρησιμοποιήσω μια φορά ένα τέτοιο σε αποχέτευση ενυδρείου για αλλαγή νερού και δεν δούλεψε λόγω χαμηλής πίεσης. Χρησιμοποίησα τελικά 24βολτη βαλβίδα απο 0bar.

----------

FILMAN (27-10-16)

----------


## jova

Την ποσότητα ανεξάρτητα από την πίεση την ρυθμίζουμε με μπεκ σταθερής ροής http://www.ilektrogeiwsi.gr/%CF%80%C...F%CE%AE%CF%82/  . Έτσι ρυθμίζεις δυο στάθμες με ακρίβεια ανεξάρτητα απο την πίεση . Εν μπεκ 32  λίτρων την ώρα δίνει 0,533 λιτρα το λεπτό σε 10 λεπτα έχεις 5,33 λιτρα ..εκει ανοιγει η πόρτα . Το δευτερο πρόγραμμα μπορείς να το ρυθμίσεις αλλα 10 λεπτά και έχεις αλλα 5,33 λιτρα αρκετά για την υπέρ πλήρωση για ροή του νερού προς τα έξω ώστε να αδειάσει το δοχείο και να κλείσει η πόρτα .   



> Η λύση με τον ενα προγραμματιστη που γεμιζει στην αρχη μεχρι την μεση και μετα ξαναγεμιζει μεχρι να ξεχυλίσει και να αρχίσει να φευγει το νερο , εμένα μου φαίνεται αρκετα αξιόπιστη . Δεν ειναι και τοσο δυσκολο να ρυθμισεις τον προγραμματιστη για 2 στάθμες , εχει αρκετες ανοχές το σύστημα .
> 
>  Τωρα αν ξερει κανεις οτι το απόγευμα πχ ποτίζουν ολοι οι αγρότες της περιοχής και εχει χαμηλή πίεση , μπορει να ρυθμισει τον χρονοδιακόπτη αντίστοιχα  παραπάνω το βράδυ , όπως θα εκανε κανεις υπομονετικά tune εναν PID controller !!!  , με 10 ευρω  δεν μπορουμε να εχουμε και ανάδραση και 100% αξιοπιστια  !
> 
>    Η επαγγελματική λύση βέβαια ειναι καποιες κατασκευες που ειδα με μικροελεγκτη , αλκαλικές μπαταρίες  και αποδοτικο μοτεράκι αλλά αυτες καναν 100 λίρες ...  οπότε ένας μηχανικός πάλι πιθανόν να μην επέλεγε μια τετοια λύση για 20 κοτες χ 5 ευρω τη μια !

----------


## MacGyver

Ωραιότατη η υδραυλική λύση, και αξιόπιστη. Αρκεί να μην γίνει καμιά διακοπή νερού το βράδυ και κάνει η αλεπού πάρτι.
Αυτό μπορεί να λυθεί, αν ο προγραμματιστής παίρνει από βαρελάκι που γεμίζει με φλοτέρ!
Από την άλλη, ηλεκτρονικά, με ένα timer η και ανιχνευτή φωτός, μια μπαταρία Ups η μηχανάκι η ακόμα αλκαλικές C, ένα μοτέρ 4-5€ και μία ντίζα, γίνεται ποιο ακριβής η διαδικασία.

----------


## jova

> ............Από την άλλη, ηλεκτρονικά, με ένα timer η και ανιχνευτή φωτός, μια μπαταρία Ups η μηχανάκι η ακόμα αλκαλικές C, ένα μοτέρ 4-5€ και μία ντίζα, γίνεται ποιο ακριβής η διαδικασία....



Μπορεις να μας σχεδιασεις ενα τετοιο κυκλοματακι και τι θα χρειαστουμε; ...εδω να μεινει και για οποιον ενδιαφερετε για το μελλον οπως αυτη η λυση με το προγραμματιστη.

----------


## jova

> Αυτό μπορεί να λυθεί, αν ο προγραμματιστής παίρνει από βαρελάκι που γεμίζει με φλοτέρ!



πολυ σωστά ! μόνο που έχουμε και παλι μικρή πίεση με κίνδυνο να μην δουλέψει ο προγραμματιστής.

----------


## hackertom

Το ηλεκτρονικό μου κάθεται καλύτερα και εμένα. Εάν υπάρχει κάποια λύση ας προταθεί... Λογικά κατι τέτοιο θα λες :



Μ

----------


## klik

Ωραία και απλή κατασκευή. Απλά θα προτιμούσα το κάτω αριστερά διακοπτάκι (που καταλαβαίνει πότε έκλεισε η πόρτα)  να μπεί στο άνω άκρο της πόρτας όταν είναι κλειστή (πιο ψηλά δηλαδή), διότι οι κότες είναι περίεργα ζώα και θα το τσιμπάνε συχνά. Υπάρχει και φωτάκι νυχτός για να μην φοβούνται οι κότες στο σκοτάδι;  :Biggrin:

----------


## hackertom

Και εδω νομίζω κάτι ποιο "δυνατό" το παλικάρι τα αναλύει πολύ καλά! Τι λέτε; Φυσικά θα ανεβεί το κόστος!

http://blog.netscraps.com/diy/heavy-...p-door-ii.html

Δεν θα ήταν καλύτερη επιλογή όμως αντί για timers Arduino nano η pro σε κατάσταση " ύπνου;"

----------


## MARIOS5000

και αν εχει διακοπή ρεύματος τι γίνεται  :Confused1:

----------


## hackertom

> και αν εχει διακοπή ρεύματος τι γίνεται



Διακοπή ρεύματος απο που; Αφού δουλεύει με μπαταρία και solar panel

----------

MARIOS5000 (30-10-16)

----------


## hackertom

Καλημέρα παιδιά... Στο link που ανέβαζα προτείνει κάποιος το παρακάτω :



Γνωρίζει κανείς τι κάνει ακριβώς; 

http://www.blackanddecker.com/produc...e-charger/bm3b

----------


## lepouras

φορτιστής συντηρητής μπαταρίας είναι. δεν κάνει για τροφοδοτικό και χρειάζεσαι ώρες (ή και μέρες) για την φόρτιση μιας μπαταρίας.

----------


## hackertom

> φορτιστής συντηρητής μπαταρίας είναι. δεν κάνει για τροφοδοτικό και χρειάζεσαι ώρες (ή και μέρες) για την φόρτιση μιας μπαταρίας.



Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση... Αφού χρησιμοποιεί αυτό για την φόρτιση μπαταρίας 



Το black & decker που βοηθάει;

----------


## lepouras

για όταν έχει 220 (από ΔΕΗ ή γεννήτρια ή που να ξέρω τη θέλει να πει και έχει κάνει ο ποιητής ) .

----------


## vasilllis

οπως τα λες Γιαννη.
Αν δεν εχει ρευμα θελεις πανελ,κοντρολερ,μπαταρια.Αν εχειςρευμα θες αυτο το φορτιστη και μπαταρια.

----------


## hackertom

Ευχαριστώ παίδες

----------

